# [Art] Barlio, gnome druid!



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 23, 2009)

> BARLIO, GNOME DRUID
> A young gnomish druid celebrates at recovering a magical staff from his enemies!




The world is _ DOOMED!! _ I'm doing a lot of gnome stuff... 
Three different sizes, big, small and a cropped one nice for characte portraits 

made with Vue7 Infinite, Poser6, PhotoshopCS4

[sblock="Barlio, gnome druid, large size"]





[/sblock]

[sblock="Barlio, gnome druid, smallsize"]




[/sblock]

[sblock="Barlio, gnome druid, cropped size"]




[/sblock]


----------



## Parduz (Mar 24, 2009)

!!!!
I'm hunting for figures to do paper miniatures from months.... this is the only CG rendered character that appears believable!!!
It have no light sources in the throat (i saw a lot of Poser rendering with a full lighted mouth...), 
Many, many compliments.
If you can believe me, i'll point to some "glitches" with the purpose to be "positive critics" (if i did'nt likr it i will not say anything):
- the left foot needs to gain some weight, squeezing the grass and going a bit "deeper" in the ground (it is also the foot that have actually more weight...)
- The forest, or maybe the overall image is a bit too bright, or too saturated...with a darker tone you can also cast some light from the spell...
- I think that this is related to Poser, but the right hand lacks of "power": it is not strongly holding the staff, bending the soft parts of the hand around it, but it seems that he is raising a staff made of glass... i've played a bit with poser some year ago, and i think there's no much to do about this...

Man, you can render a whole lot of figure like this without the background and start selling PDFs of paper minis on RPGNOW: you will throw away a bunch of so called "artist" using the same software.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 24, 2009)

*bows*
thak you! 

oh you haven't see the really good digital art then! 

try CGtalk galleries, Pixologic's "Zbrush" work, and the really skilled artists on renderosity or DAZ3D.
(maybe nudity in these, serious art sites)
Pixologic :: ZBrush :: Gallery
CGTalk - CG Choice Gallery: 3D
Fantasy Art - Dark Art - Sci Fi , Horror and Concept art

I started 10 years ago, and it takes _time _to get good, so my early stuff wasn't that great either ya know 
So you always have ot keep that in mind.
Calum5 does some amazing art, for instance, not RPG, per se, but, wow I love what he does, technically.

my galleries are on my site, link is in my signature 

oh I know it isn't perfect, I just don't have time for more precise work, I was making him for something else entirely...
so thought I'd give him a nice quick portrait render!

He's built form stuff form DAZ3D, but Poser is a lousy renderer, IMHO, I import Poser folk into Vue, make the scene in vue and take time converting the materials to Vue's way of working, makes it look a lot better.
(hence tutorials on my site about such stuff)

I like over saturated  there's certain look/style that I like, I don't go for photo-realism, which is beyond me anyway at present.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow! Just wow!
You're definetely improving with the "live" models. I still prefer your landscape pics but this the best character image you've posted here so far. The way he grips the staff is not exactly perfect but otherwise it's very realistic. And I love the details again, like the squirrel


----------



## Thanael (Mar 24, 2009)

I find him severely lacking in the department of gnomishness. For a human druid he's great.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 25, 2009)

Blackrat,
ta bud! 
I luv squirrels! 

Thanael
tsk tsk! a gnomophobe, eh? 
hehe
his hands, head and nose are larger scaled than humans, note ears too. gnomes come in diffeent varieties!
( I do NOT like the 4th ed gnomes' art, grr)


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 25, 2009)

Well done, Silverblade. Well done.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 25, 2009)

Knightfall,
thank ya mate!


----------

